# About to buy screen printing equipment. What do you think?



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

So... I'm about to take the next step and buy my first press equipment. Just hoped that you print experts could tell me if I'm making the right choice(s).

I'm doing everything in my house. I will start by suppling my service to small business and local bands. Hopefully move up to schools and churches and so on. 
I roughly have about $5000 to invest. 
Should I buy everything or make some things like exposure/washout booth?
Heat press or textile press? OR both?

Here is somethings I'm looking at:
Semi-Pro Complete Screen Printing Setup
Entrepreneur Complete Screen Shop Package
Heat press:
Heat Press, T-Shirt Press Machines, Heat Transfer Press Models IN STOCK!

Is there anything I'm over looking?
Best place to buy?
Thank you for your help guys!!


----------



## Sugard1 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: About to buy. What do you think?*

Go For it!! I had $500 to start and made the Might Press 16X20 my first investment...so far so great! Sounds like you have a plan! Good Luck

Erin


----------



## adamx8 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: About to buy. What do you think?*

I use to run a screen printing company in NC and honestly today I just do the heat press and transfers and love it. So much easier. I would go heat press and save the headaches.


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: About to buy. What do you think?*



adamx8 said:


> I use to run a screen printing company in NC and honestly today I just do the heat press and transfers and love it. So much easier. I would go heat press and save the headaches.


I thought the same way. But the more I talk with people the more I hear that the bread and butter in this business is 1 or 2 color shirts. I thought it would be easier to do it on the press instead of the transfer. 
I also thought to make my own pastsol transfer and heat press them as I need the shirts. Maybe if I do an event or festival I could set up the heat press and press them on site. That way I dont have many left over shirts.


----------



## adamx8 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: About to buy. What do you think?*

I guess it depends on what you want. The Screen shop was a bit much for me to handle with anything less than 3 of us in the shop on any given time. However the money was decent...then again I make 5 times my money on every shirt I sell with the press and I never have left overs because I do everything on demand...beats having to create a design every time. I just contract out custom transfers if I ever need them.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

I purchased a package from SilkScreeningSupplies.com in between the quality of the 2 packages you posted. I would not buy from them again, or recommend anybody buy from them. Their customer service has been terrible. The press they sent me was a 6-color 2-station and one of the station arms was warped so bad I could not use it. I've been trying to get a warranty replacement for about 3 months now, and they won't even answer my emails. The flash dryer that comes in the package #1 is a piece of junk. It's like something they built in their garage. It will not level, and the electrical switch on mine just fried today. All of a sudden it started smoking terribly and you could smell something electrical was melting on the inside.

I got the upgraded exposure unit and it's been decent. The press has got the job done, but has terrible workmanship. I've had to rig a lot on it just to get it to work.

As far as Screen Printing vs Heat Press, you can make money doing either. I do both. Screen Printing produces better quality shirts, which is why I started with that, and then branched out into heat press so I do some small runs. It's hard to accept the quality of heat press stuff when you begin with screen printing, but its better than just turning down business.


----------



## perrolocodesigns (Oct 24, 2006)

MB, 
If you are going to work out of your house and do mostly 1 & 2 color jobs, you should check out XpresScreen: Screen Printing Equipment & Supplies you don't have to use chemicals, or wash screens. But you can burn a screen and be printing in about 10 minutes. The dispoable screen mesh costs about $5.00 per screen, and I charge $25.00 for a new screen and $10.00 to set up for a repeat order. I use this system every day and have been in business for 13 years. For quick short runs in few colors, it is the way to go.


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you all for repling. Im still looking for the best press to buy. 
What about used stuff?
Companies that ship worldwide. (I live in Japan)
Pastisol transfer?
Other heat presses?

Can I washout in my shower? 

??????????????

MB


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

try ebay. i purchased a package deal that retailed for about 15,000. picked it up for 7000. alot of people think it will be easy and later find out it takes hard work. they end up selling almost new equipment for about half off. the screen printing packages you have on your post are not ones i would recommend. i would rather get used equipment that is quality, rather than new junk. i would also get a dryer and not just a flash dryer, you will be wasting time trying to cure them on a flash dryer.


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

Anyone know about all in one? A press/flash/exposure all in one


----------



## Basement Ink (Mar 12, 2007)

rusty said:


> I purchased a package from SilkScreeningSupplies.com in between the quality of the 2 packages you posted. I would not buy from them again, or recommend anybody buy from them. Their customer service has been terrible. The press they sent me was a 6-color 2-station and one of the station arms was warped so bad I could not use it. I've been trying to get a warranty replacement for about 3 months now, and they won't even answer my emails. The flash dryer that comes in the package #1 is a piece of junk. It's like something they built in their garage. It will not level, and the electrical switch on mine just fried today. All of a sudden it started smoking terribly and you could smell something electrical was melting on the inside.
> 
> I got the upgraded exposure unit and it's been decent. The press has got the job done, but has terrible workmanship. I've had to rig a lot on it just to get it to work.
> 
> As far as Screen Printing vs Heat Press, you can make money doing either. I do both. Screen Printing produces better quality shirts, which is why I started with that, and then branched out into heat press so I do some small runs. It's hard to accept the quality of heat press stuff when you begin with screen printing, but its better than just turning down business.


I have had an opposite experience with Silkscreeningsupplies. I've been super impressed with my equipment as a starting package and any time I've had a question I've simply called and they've helped me within minutes. In fact, I e-mailed them a question and they called 10 minutes later with a response. That's good service! Rusty, you should try calling them if you've had e-mail problems.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Did you get one of the better packages? I think the higher-end packages include some name brand equipment and would probably have been better. The package I got was the stuff that looks like it was homemade. Yeah, I'm going to have to call them again. The last time I talked to them, they said my warranty part was on its way. That was about 3 months ago.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

amp267 said:


> i would also get a dryer and not just a flash dryer, you will be wasting time trying to cure them on a flash dryer.


I would not recommend spending thousands of $$ on a dryer until you are sure you are going to be screen printing regularly. I've cured thousands of shirts with a flash dryer, and they work just fine if you are careful. I've only had 1 shirt that didn't cure properly, and that was early on when I was still figuring it out. It slows you down, but sometimes it's ok to go a little slower when the the flash is $500 and the dryer is $3000, especially if you are not sure you are going to be in it for the long run.

I just bought me a dryer, and am excited about it. I spent a year with just a flash. I'm picking it up on Saturday!


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

rusty said:


> I would not recommend spending thousands of $$ on a dryer until you are sure you are going to be screen printing regularly. I've cured thousands of shirts with a flash dryer, and they work just fine if you are careful. I've only had 1 shirt that didn't cure properly, and that was early on when I was still figuring it out. It slows you down, but sometimes it's ok to go a little slower when the the flash is $500 and the dryer is $3000, especially if you are not sure you are going to be in it for the long run.
> 
> I just bought me a dryer, and am excited about it. I spent a year with just a flash. I'm picking it up on Saturday!


Yeah! I see why I would want to buy a dryer.... But I need to start small at first. I think I should spend my money on a good press before I go for the dryer.


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

Does anyone have this press or knows/used (about) it?
Riley Hopkins 4 Color 4 Station Manual Press w/ Joystick Micro Registrationhttp://www.silksreeningsupplies.com/site/799934/product/win44


----------



## markanthony (Feb 7, 2007)

MBrhythm said:


> Does anyone have this press or knows/used (about) it?
> Riley Hopkins 4 Color 4 Station Manual Press w/ Joystick Micro Registrationhttp://www.silksreeningsupplies.com/site/799934/product/win44


Riley Hopkins press is a great press for the money. Probably the best press available on the market for the price new. I would stay far away from the other "cheaper" presses on silkscreeningsupplies.com. But the Riley Hopkins is actually built really well. I am not a huge fan of the plastic registration gates, but again, the price is right. The "joystick" regitration is kind of cool. I got to spin it around at the ISS and was actually quite impresses with the quality. If you have necer used "micros" then the joystick will be just fine...I think its like 50 bucks extra per head to add micros if you really want em....

Vastex also has a new entry level press that is pretty well priced..
Screen Printing Equipment by VASTEX


----------



## Sugard1 (Apr 1, 2007)

MBrhythm said:


> Yeah! I see why I would want to buy a dryer.... But I need to start small at first. I think I should spend my money on a good press before I go for the dryer.


 
I recommend the Stahl Mighty Press 16X20>> it's been good to me! and It only cost about $500. try All American Supply they are based in Philadelphia but I think they ship internationally.
Good Luck


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

Sugard1 said:


> I recommend the Stahl Mighty Press 16X20>> it's been good to me! and It only cost about $500. try All American Supply they are based in Philadelphia but I think they ship internationally.
> Good Luck


I thought about going to heat transfers... But, I know that most shirts are 1 & 2 color jobs. 
Correct me if Im wrong here. I felt that it would be easier and faster on a man. press. But I will buy a heat press down the road. Need to focus and learn the ropes first. Then get into multi color, pastisols..ect.

Bring on the the T's!!!!


----------



## Rdesignz (May 5, 2007)

Before you spend your money, Investigate a little more, Everything that you want you can buy on ebay. I've spent over 15,000, got robbed a little here and there but I call it game. Anything I can help you with let me know. I have invested in 2 Vinyl cutters, One for signs the other for t-shirts. I have bought three different printers, Canon i9900, Hp 9800, I love the old Epson. That's just for heat transfers. As far as screen printing I have two of each. I paid for the equipment but I have learned alot of game. "knowledge".


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

I was thinking to buy used. The big problem is I live in Japan. Most people dont want the head ache of getting the stuff ready for shipping. Everyone wants you to pick it up. I Cant. 
I know used stuff can be good. But isnt new equipment better? I might buy a few new things and old/used things. Thats why Im here, asking all the pros.


----------



## downrodeo (Apr 28, 2007)

so what did u get? Is it any good?


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

downrodeo said:


> so what did u get? Is it any good?


I got a few more ideas to kick around. Just about ready to buy.
So for this is looking the best to me.
http://www.silkscreeningsupplies.com/members/799934/uploaded/4x4-press.jpg
After that... I will buy a new flash. 
then looking for a used dryer and exposure.


----------



## downrodeo (Apr 28, 2007)

whoa... it may just be outta my budget... just one concern tho, is it advisable to get something that is plastic? I mean, looking at things a few years down the line... anyone here has owned a plastic press here for a couple of years?


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

downrodeo said:


> whoa... it may just be outta my budget... just one concern tho, is it advisable to get something that is plastic? I mean, looking at things a few years down the line... anyone here has owned a plastic press here for a couple of years?


What plastic press are you referring to?


----------



## downrodeo (Apr 28, 2007)

I guess the image above does look kinda plastic, especially the holders for the screen... unless I am wrong, of course?


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

MBrhythm said:


> I got a few more ideas to kick around. Just about ready to buy.
> So for this is looking the best to me.


If you have to spend under $2K, then I think that's the best press in that price range. It's a good starter press to learn the ropes on, better than the one I learned on. But once you get the hang of things and start getting some consistent business, you'll probably want to upgrade.

I just saw a Hix Premier screen press at the Fort Worth show, and was impressed with it. I could have had it for $3K at show special price, but decided to get the dryer instead. I didn't even know that Hix made presses, but the rep told me that Hix has been making presses longer than 95% of the manufacturers selling them today, including M&R. I'll definitely look into that one again when I get ready to buy a press. I know Hix makes quality products. Anybody out there have a Hix press?


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

downrodeo said:


> I guess the image above does look kinda plastic, especially the holders for the screen... unless I am wrong, of course?


No, there's no plastic on that press, except for the black registration knobs.


----------



## downrodeo (Apr 28, 2007)

oh ok, my bad... hey, could you check out my post here and let me know what you think? cheers.


----------



## markanthony (Feb 7, 2007)

rusty said:


> If you have to spend under $2K, then I think that's the best press in that price range. It's a good starter press to learn the ropes on, better than the one I learned on. But once you get the hang of things and start getting some consistent business, you'll probably want to upgrade.
> 
> I just saw a Hix Premier screen press at the Fort Worth show, and was impressed with it. I could have had it for $3K at show special price, but decided to get the dryer instead. I didn't even know that Hix made presses, but the rep told me that Hix has been making presses longer than 95% of the manufacturers selling them today, including M&R. I'll definitely look into that one again when I get ready to buy a press. I know Hix makes quality products. Anybody out there have a Hix press?


I Have the Hix Premeir and love it...holds tight registration and is real fast. I can almost keep up with an auto doing process prints with a four man crew....especially with the airlifting heads...


----------



## downrodeo (Apr 28, 2007)

are 1 or 2 color presses worth the $? I have a really limited budget, and it looks like those are the only options available for me... what do you guys think?


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

downrodeo said:


> are 1 or 2 color presses worth the $? I have a really limited budget, and it looks like those are the only options available for me... what do you guys think?


Only you can decide if they are worth it. They will really limit what you can do, but if your only 2 choices are that or nothing, then I guess they are better than nothing.


----------



## silverstone (May 4, 2007)

MB not to discourage you and thats not my intent. But running a screeprint business even on a small scale it HARD WORK. A lot of the folks selling the stuff lead people to believe it's a cake walk and theres just money everywhere for screen printers. You will find ultimately that you will need help thats an expense. Unless you contract out your design work you will have to do that which takes time. You will have to deal with the customers. And on and on .... I have no doubt you can do it but consider the amount of work and expense involved carefully. I have worked in screen print shops and sign shops enough to know that its just plain hard dirty work. Maybe thats why I just design now lol ...Best of luck to you and if you want shoot me an email and I will try to help ya put together an exposure unit that works great for a liittle bit of money. I think I have the suppliers for all the stuff in my favs I will check. 

Again best of luck to you in your new venture!


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah!! I fully hear you Brian. I know this is not going to be easy. Also, I will have a harder time than most because I have to work in a another country. I have to most of my business in Japanese. In Japan there are less people willing to help you. That why I have to rely on forums like this. 
The thing I know now is: 1) I want to do it. 2) I want to learn. 3) I have a big market here. And not many screener. And 4) I like to try new things.

I will take any help I can get. I do thank all who have helped.

MB

[email protected]


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

downrodeo said:


> are 1 or 2 color presses worth the $? I have a really limited budget, and it looks like those are the only options available for me... what do you guys think?


They're worth it if you can get one cheap and are desperate to start. It will limit your options considerably, but one and two colour prints are enough for a lot of stuff anyway... colour is overrated


----------



## downrodeo (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm glad you said that, because I am really running out of options. Based on feedback, I think I may go for this machine, which is without micro registration. It is one of the only machines that are within my budget and from what I hear they are ok... unless of course you guys have other solutions?


----------



## ChipShank (May 6, 2007)

MB, I am in very much the same boat as you. Myself and a friend are looking to start up a small operation in the next few months and in all honesty, for my own $...I would not go less than a 4 col setup. Unless you are absolutely sure you will never use more than 1-2 cols.
Even then, it can be kinda handy & a bit of a time saver, to have extra heads to work with in case you want to leave a job setup or need set up another job very quickly and don't want to have to take down any screen that you might still be using. 

I've been in the printing business since the mid-80's and in the T-Shirt biz for the last 3+yrs....and to this day, I am constantly amazed how often people will come back and re order or add onto orders immediately after you've finished their order. Much of that deals with company politics & how you're dealing with your customers...but bottom line is that most small/startup level companies are not in the position of turning away add ons when they come walking through the door.  

Depending on you own overall approach & how hard your going to push your business, I would opt for more (within your budget of course) versus less, when it comes to the quality & features of your press. Your press and how it functions (or doesn't) is what's going to make money for you. added expenses like 4-6 or more heads, good solid construction and little things like micro-registration might seem inconsequential now.....but the cons of not opting for them will add up if your production slows and your enthusiasm wanes because of shoddy equipment holding you back. If this is more of an added income/hobby, that's one scenario where maybe you'd hold back....but if it's going to be your main source, don't short change yourself. 

As far as those complete kits....I was really taken by them at first, but the more that I eyeball them, the less of a bargain they seem to be. I haven't bought any of them yet....so I won't outright dog any of it. But some of the presses seem a little on the wimpy side.....those sheet metal ones just don't look too reliable to me. Take into account, that being a start up business...it make take awhile before your press finds it's "home". You may out grow your space & need to move right away....or you may just need to go through numerous floor plans before you find one that works efficiently for you. Either way, good solid tubular construction with hold up much better over the long haul, than any of those with the flimsy sheet metal bases will.
The rest of the stuff...I've been browsing Ebay for several weeks now and I'm almost positive that you could piece together a kit for your self that is comparable in price and better in quality. Things like brand new heat presses are selling for about 1/3 the cost of buying them from any of the retailers that I've been searching through. I'm basically using those kits as a check list of everything that I'm looking for and then hunting for them individually & comparing prices...for now at least. LOL

BTW, I don't mean to come off as some know-it-all, because I certainly am not. But in the last 20yrs, I have worked in several companies where corners where constantly cut in the equipment end of things.....and there is no doubt that quality/productivity/profit takes the hit when you do that. I would honestly recommend putting your hands on anything that you plan to buy, whenever possible....or at least be sure that it can be returned if it is not of the quality that you had anticipated.
Anyway sorry for the wordy-ness here. LOL This is the same process that we are currently going through...so I guess I got to rambling quite a bit here.  As I am looking for myself, I will be sure to pass along any info/deals I come across, that might be useful to you.

Best of luck,
Don


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks Don. I feel you. Im going to get the Hopkins press (New) and then I have a friend that is going to hook me up with a used flash and canv. dryer. I will make my own exposure with a 750 wat helg. I might buy the ink/screen pack from sss.com. I have the extra expence of shipping everything to Japan. (which sucks!!) To buy equipment here cost the same or more than buying in the US and shipping it. Catch 22

Just need to work on my film output and washout. Should be set after that.

MB


----------



## ChipShank (May 6, 2007)

Cool! Good to hear that it's coming together for you.
That Hopkins one actually does look pretty decent....considering one myself now.  

Best of luck to ya!
Don


----------



## downrodeo (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey, just a question for you, MBrhythm... did you buy the machine from Silk Screening Supplies .com, screen printing equipment, silk screen printing kits ? From what I see they only ship to US and Canada... unless I overlooked something, of course... I live in Asia and am looking to purchase a the RH 4-1 press...


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

After all the shopping around and emailing and telephone calls and a trip. I have found the press. At first I was going to go with the Hopkins press but I foung a screen printing body in Japan and he has a set up that sounds good. Now I dont have to ship it to here (Japan).

The press:









The flash is a black body 2000 watt flash and a black body 24in x 6ft. 2000 watt conveyor dryer.

A set of screens, inks, chems, blow-out gun, laser heat gun, all the stuff needed to get started.

I will build my own exposure using HID one light source. I found some cool plans.

So here I go.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Sounds really great. Let us know how it goes. I'd be interested in seeing the plans for the exposure box.


----------



## downrodeo (Apr 28, 2007)

Does he have more and is he willing to ship to Malaysia? I managed to find one in Thailand, M&R is present there, a 4X4 with Micro Reg, but the price may just be way to costly for me... I am looking more for a starter kit, but in these parts it's pretty hard to get any 4X1 presses.


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

I dont think so. But he said that he would import from the US if needed. I dont know if he can ship to there. 
I will be in touch with him later. I will let you know.


----------



## downrodeo (Apr 28, 2007)

thanks, MBrhythm


----------



## faugrad2005 (May 1, 2007)

*Re: About to buy. What do you think?*

may i ask what machine you use for your heat press?


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: About to buy. What do you think?*



faugrad2005 said:


> may i ask what machine you use for your heat press?


Well... I not buying a heat press just yet. I wanted to learn manaul press first then move up to a heat press. At some point I will buy a vac. flat table and do plastisol transfers. Around that time I will buy a heat press. But until then.... Time to get me hands dirty!!


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

Did you purchase with a credit card? If so, I would start complaining and get this resolved.



rusty said:


> I purchased a package from SilkScreeningSupplies.com in between the quality of the 2 packages you posted. I would not buy from them again, or recommend anybody buy from them. Their customer service has been terrible. The press they sent me was a 6-color 2-station and one of the station arms was warped so bad I could not use it. I've been trying to get a warranty replacement for about 3 months now, and they won't even answer my emails. The flash dryer that comes in the package #1 is a piece of junk. It's like something they built in their garage. It will not level, and the electrical switch on mine just fried today. All of a sudden it started smoking terribly and you could smell something electrical was melting on the inside.
> 
> I got the upgraded exposure unit and it's been decent. The press has got the job done, but has terrible workmanship. I've had to rig a lot on it just to get it to work.
> 
> As far as Screen Printing vs Heat Press, you can make money doing either. I do both. Screen Printing produces better quality shirts, which is why I started with that, and then branched out into heat press so I do some small runs. It's hard to accept the quality of heat press stuff when you begin with screen printing, but its better than just turning down business.


----------



## willyindep (May 19, 2007)

MBrhythm said:


> Yeah! I see why I would want to buy a dryer.... But I need to start small at first. I think I should spend my money on a good press before I go for the dryer.


Hey,
Im sure you have probably thought of this, but i wanted to say that you may want to ask about the power requirements for any equipment you may buy. you said you live in japan? i dont know what the standard power voltage is over there as opposed to stuff here in the US or europe.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Ujudgnme2 said:


> Did you purchase with a credit card? If so, I would start complaining and get this resolved.


I'm in the process of working it out with them now. It's been a very slow process, but they finally put me in touch with the actual manufacturer. I'm hoping we're getting close to actually getting it replaced since it's going on about 4 months now for the station arm.


----------



## ryonetcorp (Jun 7, 2007)

For the bang on your buck the *Entrepreneur Package is the way to go! *Entrepreneur Complete Screen Shop Package

The Riley Hopkins press has been known through out the screen printing industry for over 30 years as being one of the best presses in the market, in fact Riley Hopkins himself actually does a lot of business in Japan as he grew up there. 

The BBC flash dryer is also a great industry known product that is built to last and is great for the price. To back those up all the supplies offered in the package will give you a great head start. To boot you get a large exposure unit and washout sink. If you have done a lot of research you will see this package cannot be really compared with anything else close to that price range. 

We also offer great support on our product, according to the Rusty comment we don't, but I searched his file personally and am already working at resolving any of his problems even if that involves replacing the equipment. 

Hope this helps and thanks for the questions.


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

ryonetcorp said:


> For the bang on your buck the *Entrepreneur Package is the way to go! *Entrepreneur Complete Screen Shop Package
> 
> The Riley Hopkins press has been known through out the screen printing industry for over 30 years as being one of the best presses in the market, in fact Riley Hopkins himself actually does a lot of business in Japan as he grew up there.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ryan. But I already went with the HIX 6 X 6. I was really close to buying that kit though. If I didnt meet the guy living here in Japan than I would have bought it. 
I got the press, flash, convyer, supplies all for about $4000. I made my own exposure and wash out. All the stuff is coming in a few days. 
MB


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

rusty said:


> I purchased a package from SilkScreeningSupplies.com in between the quality of the 2 packages you posted. I would not buy from them again, or recommend anybody buy from them. Their customer service has been terrible. The press they sent me was a 6-color 2-station and one of the station arms was warped so bad I could not use it. I've been trying to get a warranty replacement for about 3 months now, and they won't even answer my emails. The flash dryer that comes in the package #1 is a piece of junk. It's like something they built in their garage. It will not level, and the electrical switch on mine just fried today. All of a sudden it started smoking terribly and you could smell something electrical was melting on the inside.
> 
> I got the upgraded exposure unit and it's been decent. The press has got the job done, but has terrible workmanship. I've had to rig a lot on it just to get it to work.


I would like to update my review of SilkScreeningSupplies.com's customer service. They allowed me to return my press (about a year old) that I was not happy with, and my fried flash heater, and gave me full credit on both toward the purchase of a new press. I went with the Riley Hopkins Win 6/4 and just got it yesterday and am still in the process of setting it up. But it looks great to me, much much better than the previous press I had. And they are even supposed to pay for the shipping to ship out the old press.

So they have done everything possible to make sure I am happy with my purchase. Honestly I don't think many companies would have done that.

So now I would suggest that someone considering them go with at least the Riley Hopkins press and BlackBody flash over their entry level equipment. They do care about their customers. Thumbs Up!


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

Some pics of the press and other stuff I bought. What you don't see is all the inks, spot-gun, laser temp gauge, emulsion and chems. All for about $4300.
Not bad I thought.

I'll be posting me exposure soon.


----------



## ChipShank (May 6, 2007)

Cool!!!! Very glad to see that it's all working out for you!
I just got all my stuff set up about a week ago, still waiting to get the dang dryer wired in though and it's driving me insane!  LOL


----------



## JMD (Mar 16, 2007)

Good post thanks for all the info. I have a question. I am setting up to do both Screen and Transfers. Since I am just strating out, can I use a heat press (G.O. Swinger) also to Flash and Cure Plastisol when screening? Do any of you do this or have any experience doing it?
Thanks Joe


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

JMD said:


> Good post thanks for all the info. I have a question. I am setting up to do both Screen and Transfers. Since I am just strating out, can I use a heat press (G.O. Swinger) also to Flash and Cure Plastisol when screening? Do any of you do this or have any experience doing it?
> Thanks Joe


I've heard people suggest it before, but personally, I don't see how it would work, and would not try it.


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

JMD said:


> Good post thanks for all the info. I have a question. I am setting up to do both Screen and Transfers. Since I am just strating out, can I use a heat press (G.O. Swinger) also to Flash and Cure Plastisol when screening? Do any of you do this or have any experience doing it?
> Thanks Joe


I don't see why it wouldn't work. Sounds like more hassel. I think you would have to put some sort of paper down on the ink before you could prees/cure it. Might mess up you job. But Im not sure. Im no master.... yet.


----------



## JMD (Mar 16, 2007)

I wasn't thinking of 'pressing' it. I was going to set the press up on an adjustable height, moblile table. The units top 'hot' half can be swung over onto the screened garment, the height could be adjusted so that it would stay 1" or so off the garment. When pressing transfers I could just roll it over to that area and use it for that. Does that make it more clear on what I am trying to do?
Thanks, Joe


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

JMD said:


> I wasn't thinking of 'pressing' it. I was going to set the press up on an adjustable height, moblile table. The units top 'hot' half can be swung over onto the screened garment, the height could be adjusted so that it would stay 1" or so off the garment. When pressing transfers I could just roll it over to that area and use it for that. Does that make it more clear on what I am trying to do?
> Thanks, Joe


If it's 1" away, I think it would take a LONG time for the ink temp to reach 320, if it ever did. Heat presses aren't designed for non-contact type of heat.


----------



## camscam (Apr 1, 2007)

I just got a press delivered and put it together last night. Its a 4-color one station manual press that seems to be pretty sturdy, all welded tubular metal. It doesn't have the fit and finish of a professional unit but it was "cheep-cheep" for what you're getting. I don't see this thing breaking down but I haven't gone into production. Shipping was 40 bucks rest of the unit was $300 heres the link make your own choice I posted this for the other guys on here using this as a side project that can't spend "thousands". 
Teeshirtprinters.com - Screen Printing Equipment, Supplies and Tutorials. Learn to screen print, buy online screen presses!


----------



## Duran (Jul 23, 2007)

perrolocodesigns said:


> MB,
> If you are going to work out of your house and do mostly 1 & 2 color jobs, you should check out XpresScreen: Screen Printing Equipment & Supplies you don't have to use chemicals, or wash screens. But you can burn a screen and be printing in about 10 minutes. The dispoable screen mesh costs about $5.00 per screen, and I charge $25.00 for a new screen and $10.00 to set up for a repeat order. I use this system every day and have been in business for 13 years. For quick short runs in few colors, it is the way to go.


 
Is there Prices? What press are you exactly talking about? Can you give me a direct link to the Equipment you are talking about 

thanks


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Duran said:


> Is there Prices? What press are you exactly talking about? Can you give me a direct link to the Equipment


There is a link in his post.


----------



## lostasylum (Aug 20, 2007)

downrodeo said:


> Does he have more and is he willing to ship to Malaysia? I managed to find one in Thailand, M&R is present there, a 4X4 with Micro Reg, but the price may just be way to costly for me... I am looking more for a starter kit, but in these parts it's pretty hard to get any 4X1 presses.


hey downrodeo, i tried to PM you, but wasn't able to do so... just wanted to find out whether you managed to get your screen machine... and where did you get it from if you don't mind sharing? thanks...


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

Just a quick update. Its been about a year now since I bought my press. Doing everything in house. Just finished my first 2000 shirt order. This spring has really taken off. I'm enjoying screen printing and can't wait to expand to a bigger shop. I hope all you guys are enjoying the T biz.


----------



## lostasylum (Aug 20, 2007)

MBrhythm said:


> Just a quick update. Its been about a year now since I bought my press. Doing everything in house. Just finished my first 2000 shirt order. This spring has really taken off. I'm enjoying screen printing and can't wait to expand to a bigger shop. I hope all you guys are enjoying the T biz.


wow!! congrats man!!


----------



## RicKay64 (Jun 21, 2008)

The press Camscam posted about looks intriguing. The Teeshirtprinters.com - Screen Printing Equipment, Supplies and Tutorials. Learn to screen print, buy online screen presses! one. I too am getting into it as a hobby/side project. I'm mostly into it to have truly original threads. Only way to do that is to print em yourself, amirite!? Those presses seem to be the cheapest you can find with micro registration, unless I happen to find a used press. Just wondering how it is holding up. Anyone else have any experience with these products?

Edit: nvm did a search, found some info.


----------



## camscam (Apr 1, 2007)

So far so good.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Ken,
XpresScreen: Screen Printing Equipment & Supplies you don't have to use chemicals, or wash screens
What kind of prices are we talking about with these units, i checked it out and sounds like what i am looking for,
But they show no prices,, 
Can you help,with prices,
Thanks
Sandy JO


----------



## skipswift (Sep 1, 2008)

What do you guys think of these little presses?

I'm just getting started and don't want to spend too much until I know that I'll be sticking with the business.

Will likely only be printing 1-2 color shirts and typically printing to order. If all goes well I'll upgrade to a real setup in 6-9 months.

Link to press #1

Link to press #2

Of course I'll need ink, chemicals, screens, etc. so is it better to consider a package like this?

Package

Any alternative presses under $500 that I should consider or packages for $750-1000?

Thanks.
S.


----------



## LaTonya (Sep 1, 2008)

I have been a screen Printer for 10 years, If this is your first time screen printing I would not go out and spend alot of money, buying new equipment.I would fine someone who had used equipment for sale, I have a 4 head two color station, that is used and I have been using it for 10 years and a used heat press for 8 years, but I brought the dryer new. Look might want to research first, or fine someone to do the screen printing for you and become a contractor.


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

LaTonya said:


> I have been a screen Printer for 10 years, If this is your first time screen printing I would not go out and spend alot of money, buying new equipment.I would fine someone who had used equipment for sale, I have a 4 head two color station, that is used and I have been using it for 10 years and a used heat press for 8 years, but I brought the dryer new. Look might want to research first, or fine someone to do the screen printing for you and become a contractor.


 LaTonya is right to a degree.
It cost alot to buy new. Plus, you don't have customers knocking on your door with the first week or month even year that you have you press.
I bought used. Made my own exposure unit, screen racks, drying station and washout booth. It has been great. I dont think I could have got a better _new_ press for the price.
Also, if you are going to do mutli color jobs, get yourself a press with micro-reg. 
Good luck!! and have fun printing.


----------



## skipswift (Sep 1, 2008)

What do you think of the two inexpensive presses in the links above? Good place to start?


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

*****Update!!*****

Just moved to a bigger shop a few month ago. I still have all the same equipment but have much more space. It helps with production for sure. Just finished an order of 3200 shirts. (2 color front & 1 color back) <----- thats over 9000 pulls!!

Spring is here. I have learned all about separations, 4 color process and sim-process printing.
Business is picking up and customers are coming back for re-orders. Printing about 500 to 1000 shirts a month. Things are going well.
2 years in and enjoying the biz. Soon I'll can quit the day job.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey, thanks for the update!

Glad things are going well for you. It's always good to see updates!!!


----------



## thebigperm (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello all. I just joined. I hope someone can help me. I am retired and looking to start a screen print biz n my garage. Im not looking to make a lot of money just some extra cash for toys. I do however want to get good equipment. I hate spending money on cheap crap. I was Leaning on the Riley Hopkins 4x4 press with a flash dryer and conveyor dryer. I can build my own light setup and was thinking i could just wash screens in back yard with hose. I'm mostly concerned with which press is good. been reading and some good some bad opinions on RH press. I got 8 grand to start. Any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

thebigperm said:


> Hello all. I just joined. I hope someone can help me. I am retired and looking to start a screen print biz n my garage. Im not looking to make a lot of money just some extra cash for toys. I do however want to get good equipment. I hate spending money on cheap crap. I was Leaning on the Riley Hopkins 4x4 press with a flash dryer and conveyor dryer. I can build my own light setup and was thinking i could just wash screens in back yard with hose. I'm mostly concerned with which press is good. been reading and some good some bad opinions on RH press. I got 8 grand to start. Any opinions would be appreciated.


I think the riley is a good press. I'll know more about it in a few weeks when I go to the show in Ft. Worth. I know the vastex v2000 and the antec legend are fantastic presses and I would more than likely choose one of them over the riley. I would choose the antec over all of them, although it is more expensive and you might have to go cheaper on some of the other equipment to fit in your budget. After saying that, the press is so important that it makes sense to not go cheap.


----------



## thebigperm (Sep 13, 2009)

which show is in dallas. i know of the one in new orleans and was planning on going. dallas is much closer. im in austin area.


----------



## willyindep (May 19, 2007)

you ought to seriously think about getting a washout booth. its a pain to wash screens out in your yard, especially in the daytime when you have to develop a screen. also after a while it will make a mess in your yard, when you start cleaning/reclaiming a bunch of screens. you can get fairly cheap washout sinks to get started. i saw one from my supplier in nc(texsource), brand new for around 450.00. you can build one as well for cheaper if you are good at making stuff. if you can, run the garden hose to the sink in the shop.
theres a guy on this post named richard greaves from ulano. i met him a couple of years ago at an open house in nc and he gave me some advice about my homemade exposure unit. he told me to use "daylight deluxe" tubes. you can get them at home depot. i think they work really well and i have exposed some really fine lines and halftones. 
i hope this advice will help you!


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

The ISS show is at the Ft. Worth convention center in downtown. I'm in austin as well and it has always been a nice show to go to. The SGIA in NO is bigger but I don't want to travel that far. Hopefully the Ft. Worth show will be ok this year, I've heard some of the other shows have been way low as far as vendor attendance goes.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

thebigperm said:


> Hello all. I just joined. I hope someone can help me. I am retired and looking to start a screen print biz n my garage. Im not looking to make a lot of money just some extra cash for toys. I do however want to get good equipment. I hate spending money on cheap crap. I was Leaning on the Riley Hopkins 4x4 press with a flash dryer and conveyor dryer. I can build my own light setup and was thinking i could just wash screens in back yard with hose. I'm mostly concerned with which press is good. been reading and some good some bad opinions on RH press. I got 8 grand to start. Any opinions would be appreciated.


I have the Riley Hopkins 6x4 and it's been a very good press. I would recommend the 6 rather than the 4. If you don't like "cheap crap", $8K is not going to be enough to get what you want. A decent press and dryer alone will cost you that much.


----------



## Crowns (Jul 28, 2009)

We have a 6 color 4 station manual press, and It ets the job done. I have seen that some people prefer screen printing over heat press because the image lasts longer. One con of this is that you do need at least 2 people whenever you're printing. And the setup is a little more elaborate... it is what it is. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Crowns said:


> We have a 6 color 4 station manual press, and It ets the job done. I have seen that some people prefer screen printing over heat press because the image lasts longer. One con of this is that you do need at least 2 people whenever you're printing. And the setup is a little more elaborate... it is what it is. Good luck with your decision!


You don't need 2 people to screen print. I've been a 1 man shop for 3 years now.


----------



## Crowns (Jul 28, 2009)

I didn't mean to say it was impossible because it isn't. I meant to say that you are way more time efficient with 2 people on a manual press. Especially when you are doing 2 print location designs.

Props on doing everything by yourself


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Crowns said:


> I didn't mean to say it was impossible because it isn't. I meant to say that you are way more time efficient with 2 people on a manual press. Especially when you are doing 2 print location designs.
> 
> Props on doing everything by yourself


Yeah, you can definitely print faster with somebody loading the shirts for you. But then the same could be said for using a heat press.

But unless he is going to be in a high volume shop, 1 person is fine for running a screen printing press.


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

***UPDATE***

Now the end of Summer has come and gone. Still warm and it seems people realize that if they want shirts they need to order now. So the last few weeks the orders have stacked up. Printed and out the door. 
Summer was good. A lot of new customers and cool designs. Learning more about designing my own brand. Might be the winter project as well as re-doing the web site. 

Just words of advice to the new printer. "Read all you can. Don't buy cheap. Get a dryer. (Flash is to slow if you get large orders) Hire help only when you need it (Train them well before starting a job). Don't be scared to challenge yourself. Make mistakes on your time, not the customers. Never take an order you know you can't do well. And remember this is art not just a business. Have fun.

Good luck.

MB


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Very wise words there.


----------



## Omnios (Sep 19, 2009)

Sugard1 said:


> I recommend the Stahl Mighty Press 16X20>> it's been good to me! and It only cost about $500. try All American Supply they are based in Philadelphia but I think they ship internationally.
> Good Luck


 Do you have a direct link to this press?


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Hotronix Mighty presses
Mighty Press heat presses


----------



## MOYA (Feb 28, 2009)

We go into depth about choosing the right equipment in our blog about screen printing.

Basic Screen Printing Equipment – Part 1 « MOYA Tees


----------



## djkenny (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: About to buy. What do you think?*



Sugard1 said:


> Go For it!! I had $500 to start and made the Might Press 16X20 my first investment...so far so great! Sounds like you have a plan! Good Luck
> 
> Erin


Erin, 

not to hijack the thread, but how did you find the heat press shirts to compare to a silk screen printed shirt? Specifically the quality of the images and brightness/darkness of the colors compared to ink?

Thank you,
David


----------

